# ABIDJAN | Tour F | 386m | 1266ft | 64 fl | U/C



## Olivilo (Dec 14, 2013)

After 7 years of very high economic growth, finally a bold project for Abidjan, Côte d'Ivoire's economic and de facto political capital. :banana:

This is presented by the Ivorian media as the tallest skyscraper in Africa (although some other media point out that the Nile Tower in Cairo would be taller). 


Name: Tour F


Location: 'cité administrative' (administrative quarter) in the Plateau district, Abidjan


Height: 283 meters


Floors: 65


Cost: 250 billion CFA francs (380 million euros)


Developper: PFO Africa


 Architect: the Lebanese-Ivorian architect Pierre Fakhoury, who was also the architect of the Notre-Dame de la Paix Basilica in Yamoussoukro, of the presidential palace in Libreville, Gabon, of the new presidential palace in Abidjan currently under construction, etc.
 
Official presentation by PFO Africa :


> The 'cité administrative' (administrative quarter) currently boasts 5 skyscrapers. Soon there will be a 6th one. Tour F, the tallest in Africa, will rise in the Abidjan skyline, peaking at 283 meters. An architectural feat with a symmetrical geometry, like an African mask.
> 
> An architectural feat, Tower F would be the tallest building in Africa, 65 floors resting on a platform, 283 m to touch the clouds. The building is intended to accommodate administrative services and offices. It includes a 200-seat auditorium on the 2nd floor and a space for ceremonial ceremonies, with very high ceiling, on the 61st floor.
> 
> ...


Architect blueprint: 



















Some renders:

Today:










Tomorrow: 



















Today (Tour F will be to the far-left of this view) :










Tomorrow:


----------



## Olivilo (Dec 14, 2013)

A recent render showing Tour F and the Cocody Bridge (Abidjan's 5th bridge, whose construction started this week and should be completed in 2021):


----------



## chjbolton (Feb 11, 2004)

Very glad to see Africa joining more and more the skyscraper game


----------



## Olivilo (Dec 14, 2013)

A video showing the future Tour F, along with the Cocody Bridge:


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Very nice!:cheers: This will certainly be among Africa´s best towers:applause:

Glad to see that they chose an Ivorian architect for the project. Pierre Fakhoury needn´t hide behind Western architects. That´s the way to go! Love what I see.:cheers:

The design is also daring!:cheers:


----------



## Johnmo (Jul 13, 2020)

Tour f towers


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it will put Abidjan on the map


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Possible height increase?








Africa’s skyscraper race heats up: Ivory Coast supertall makes headway







www.theb1m.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The construction of tower F is progressing.*


----------



## Daps Pepper (Jul 9, 2020)

https://estateintel.com/work-on-africas-tallest-building-f-tower-commences


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

height increase?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Methought perhaps they mixed it up with Iconic Tower... but that doesn't appear to be the case. If this really ends up a supertall that's gonna be epic.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i just stumbled across it as well. would be nice to have more news and confirmation. Also, is it really U/C?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

It is being built by the Belgian contractor Besix, so I guess it's legit.





Construction of Africa’s tallest tower in Abidjan, Ivory Coast







press.besix.com


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Come check out my Sketchup model of Tour F:





Tour F | 3D Warehouse


Tour F is a 385.8 m / 1,266 ft tall skyscraper under construction in Abidjan, Ivory Coast. The 64 floor tower was proposed in 2019 with construction starting in 2021. Upon its completion, Tour F will become the second tallest building in Africa, surpassed only by Egypt's Iconic Tower




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## LASTKA (Mar 20, 2008)

Disruptive!


----------



## avishar (Oct 3, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Update on Google Maps


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

almost a supertall


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> almost a supertall


Actually, almost 400 meters


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Emporis also lists it at 385.8m


https://www.emporis.com/buildings/1607386/la-cite-administrative-tour-f-abidjan-ivory-coast


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

a good old fashion tallest building competition. I'm guessing the spire we've seen hinted is responsible for the drastic height addition.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it will put Abidhan on the map


----------



## New Défense (Dec 23, 2019)

So cool for Abidjan and la Côte d'Ivoire, lot of love from France !


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I found out this photo about Abidjan
please, someone show the plot's location
Aerial View of Abidjan, Côte d'Ivoire by United Nations Photo, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> I found out this photo about Abidjan
> please, someone show the plot's location


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, thanks


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

A little closer to the existing high-rise buildings.


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

Voineinfo said:


> Latest picture of the construction site from last month (June 2022). The core is already rising above ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


update origianlly posted by *Voineinfo*


----------



## Voineinfo (7 mo ago)

Some new renders of Tour F. Really world class if the cladding ends up exactly like in this video.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562536481524105226


----------



## Voineinfo (7 mo ago)

Latest view of Tour F under construction. Picture taken this week. I put a picture from August 2 below to show how it has risen in 4 weeks.

Picture taken this week:










Picture taken on August 2:


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Don’t you just love it when supertalls are built in the middle of nowhere? At least F looks like it’s rising at a decent pace


----------



## Voineinfo (7 mo ago)

Not really the middle of nowhere. It's the skyscraper central business district of a city of 6.3 million people, one of the largest in Africa, economic capital of the 2nd fastest growing economy on Earth.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Voineinfo said:


> Not really the middle of nowhere. It's the skyscraper central business district of a city of 6.3 million people, one of the largest in Africa, economic capital of the 2nd fastest growing economy on Earth.
> 
> View attachment 3742789
> 
> ...


I just meant the scale of the tower compared to the current tallest in the city, it’s definitely gonna dominate the skyline for sure!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Voineinfo said:


> Latest view of Tour F under construction. Picture taken this week. I put a picture from August 2 below to show how it has risen in 4 weeks.
> 
> Picture taken this week:
> 
> ...


Please provide credit for pictures.

It's nice to see that this tower is rising at a good pace.


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

Beautiful tower and development!

Good for Abidjan

Congrats


----------



## Voineinfo (7 mo ago)

Tour F now appearing from across the Ebrié lagoon in Yopougon. Here it can be seen on the horizon, 2.3 km away, with the 4th bridge over the lagoon under construction in the foreground (the bridge is 600 meters long; that's more than twice the length of the bridges over the Thames River in the center of London, for an idea of size, which seems smaller on the video, and about the same length as the Brooklyn Bridge in NYC). 

These screenshots are from the Youtube video at the bottom of this post, which was shot this morning.


----------



## Voineinfo (7 mo ago)

Some new views of Tour F taken yesterday. Screenshots from the video at the bottom of this post.

*Yesterday:









Exactly one month ago, for comparison:*









*Yesterday:




















































*


----------



## Voineinfo (7 mo ago)

Latest views by NoirMoine on Twitter:


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Voineinfo said:


> Latest views by NoirMoine on Twitter:
> View attachment 3843557
> 
> 
> ...


No spire? Does that mean it’s going full 386?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it should have a helipad instead of a spire


----------



## Voineinfo (7 mo ago)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> No spire? Does that mean it’s going full 386?


The spire was added since that render. The height will be 333 meters without the spire, and 404 meters with the spire. 74 to 76 floors (it varies according to sources).


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Voineinfo said:


> The spire was added since that render. The height will be 333 meters without the spire, and 404 meters with the spire. 74 to 76 floors (it varies according to sources).
> View attachment 3846559
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846551


404 Meters????


----------



## Voineinfo (7 mo ago)

Yeap.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am upset. it is uglier with spire 😭 😭


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Voineinfo said:


> The spire was added since that render. The height will be 333 meters without the spire, and 404 meters with the spire. 74 to 76 floors (it varies according to sources).
> View attachment 3846559
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846551


So wait, it's gonna be 


Voineinfo said:


> Yeap.


WE NEED SOURCES IF THIS IS GONNA BEAT THE ICONIC TOWER


----------



## Voineinfo (7 mo ago)

Source is the French engineering company Vinci, which will be in charge of AC, plumbing, electricity, and ventilation in the tower: https://www.vinci.com/publi/vinci_energies/vinci-energies_rapport-activite_2021.pdf

As well as the Moroccan business magazine L'Economiste: Cegelec Maroc construit la plus haute tour d'Afrique

And various other.


----------



## Voineinfo (7 mo ago)

Latest pictures of Tour F, taken this week.



























Photos by Mon Afrique on Twitter.


----------



## ebahintch (2 mo ago)

View of the site on November 18, 2022. Three more floors in 30 days.
_*Pictures by Eric BAHINTCHIE.*_


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

ebahintch said:


> Vue du chantier au 18 novembre 2022. Trois étages en plus en 30 jours.
> View attachment 4173578
> 
> View attachment 4173577
> ...


This is the international section, please write in English, and also you must provide a source for the images or they will be deleted. Thanks!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

A Chicagoan said:


> This is the international section, please write in English, and also you must provide a source for the images or they will be deleted. Thanks!


----------



## Voineinfo (7 mo ago)

A Chicagoan said:


> This is the international section, please write in English


He said "3 more floors in 30 days".

Here is a new picture posted on Twitter today by Zapping CI:


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

*Tour F.*​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^
it looks like some kind of medicine injector


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^^^
> it looks like some kind of medicine injector


No it was an Exacto Knife


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> No it was an Exacto Knife


did you mean some kind of knife with retractable blade? this one I also find awesome in tour F abidjan shape


----------



## ebahintch (2 mo ago)

Tower F continues to grow. 
40 days after our last visit (18/12/22), it has now caught up with its two eldest (towers A and B). 









*Picture by Éric BAHINTCHIE - 26 déc. 2022.*









*Picture by Éric BAHINTCHIE - 26 **déc.** 2022*


----------



## INFERNAL ELF (Aug 2, 2011)

Looking good nice to see Other countires apart from Egypt and South Africa really stepping into the skyscraper game in Africa


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I thought the building would be thicker.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

INFERNAL ELF said:


> Looking good nice to see Other countires apart from Egypt and South Africa really stepping into the skyscraper game in Africa


RIP Pinnacle Towers


----------

